# Brilliant YouTube videos



## Realist (25 October 2006)

Please post any beauties you find here.



Anyone remember the kids program from about 25 years ago called Rainbow?

See this...   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Zk7hdyN4pg&NR


----------



## Realist (25 October 2006)

I love Borat, can't wait to see the movie!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDNOQ1oNlM


----------



## CanOz (25 October 2006)

Be careful, the youtube site is also full of virus's. One got through our protection a couple of weeks ago and raised hell for a while.

Cheers,


----------



## bvbfan (25 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the kids program from about 25 years ago called Rainbow?




Thanks Realist that was gold


----------



## Sodapop (25 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Please post any beauties you find here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Did anyone actually ever see this broadcast - it has to be a wind up!!!

Either way it's funny...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz98TrN0YDY

Some hilarious football own goals - even our Tony (Popovic) gets glory three times over with a fabulous back-heel-hybrid own goal against his club Crystal Palace (3:25)... replayed 3x - WHAT WAS HE TRYING TO DO??? Considered one of the great own goals of recent times...


----------



## scsl (25 October 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W1VY4b9IQQ&mode=related&search=

'Japanese Learning English'... I guess it's not a bad way to learn the basics of a language!


----------



## djones (30 October 2006)

Apparently Kazhakstan is worried because quite a few americans believe Borat is really from there and believes the outlandish claims he makes!! Man hes funny!


----------



## mswiggs (20 November 2006)

What Bush was really saying

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwZSQrDuYzo

Voice your opinion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52zSRV_Kgfw

(please note content in these videos maybe considered 'immature')


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2006)

Here are some Benny Hill clips - the first one pretty long the rest shorter. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwnlYZjHShU =benny hill 9m56s - be warned  btw 6m 20s "ye old wishing well" is pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib6k3M30lus  =restaurant 35s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGS6bY3xCuE =wild west 53s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrsXih1QYm8 =gangsers 42s

Pretty corny but what the heck - good for a smile at least  -


----------



## TheFlash (20 November 2006)

Some of the origional borat from the Ali G days, when no one knew who he was... Very funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFP-MktgOKU


----------



## Bobby (20 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Be careful, the youtube site is also full of virus's. One got through our protection a couple of weeks ago and raised hell for a while.
> 
> Cheers,



Yep I've been told about this, what to do about it ?


----------



## chops_a_must (20 November 2006)

Does anyone remember that tapped Japanese show called "Takeshi's Castle" that was on a show called World's Weirdest TV about 10 years ago?

Well, if you do:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Frqh6nARE


----------



## TraderPro (21 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Be careful, the youtube site is also full of virus's. One got through our protection a couple of weeks ago and raised hell for a while.
> 
> Cheers,




It shouldn't be - its owned by google so if they did that it wouldn't be too good for their stock price.

You must be accessing someone else's website that has a link to youTube. Because they provide a link so you can place their videos on any website.

Other good videos:

Search for Twilight zone!! Search out the classics:

The Twilight Zone-The Eye Of The Beholder
Twilight Zone - Nightmare At 20,000 Feet
Twilight Zone - Planet of the Apes
Twilight Zone-La RiviÃ¨re du hibou
and more...


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPkdrXPhZK0 - the first 10 minutes of 9/11   
surely a very significant 10 minutes in anyone's opinion.
AND we have to include it in our philosophy, do we not?

btw, (and incidental I guess to the attack itself) - the fire protection of the structural members was seriously under specification - thanks presumably to kickbacks to  building inspectors in the mafia-ridden USA building industry.   Furthermore it was KNOWN to be substandard WELL before this incident.  Those columns should have lasted much longer - probably the entire building should not have fallen.  o boy.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> AND we have to include it in our philosophy, do we not?



No. Absolutely not. Why should we?

3,000 people were killed on the 11th September 1973 in a CIA created coup.

A further 3 million people were systematically killed in the following 17 years of a CIA sanctioned dictatorship.

_Do_ you include that in _your_ philosophy?


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> No. Absolutely not. Why should we?  3,000 people were killed on the 11th September 1973 in a CIA created coup.  A further 3 million people were systematically killed in the following 17 years of a CIA sanctioned dictatorship.  _Do_ you include that in _your_ philosophy?



Now Chops - I could say - yes I do  

(but, I also think that there should be weight given to the "those events that preceded others" - and I agree it's almost "the chicken and the egg" here)  ...(bit like "pay-back" killings in PNG where families just keep trying to even some score forever and ever) .

I personally think we should "live 20 lives that are various flavoured, and give twice the kindness we find, Only so much that one mortal can do, even one kindness inclined, only so much but a thought born in truth, will help keep your goalposts aligned".    

But meanwhile - you "Absolutely" refuse to include 9/11 in your philosophy   good people jumped off that building m8.    

Sorry mate - I think this is a generational thing between us ..  I just found this quote which I kinda liked .. I think it is saying that even Philosophy is subject to fashion. (?) 



> http://www.wisdomquotes.com/cat_philosophy.html
> John Adams:  I must study politics and war that my sons may have liberty to study mathematics and philosophy. My sons ought to study mathematics and philosophy, geography, natural history, naval architecture, navigation, commerce and agriculture in order to give their children a right to study painting, poetry, music, architecture, statuary, tapestry, and porcelain.




PS I wonder will your kids be able to indulge in music and stuff without also having to study "politics and war"?

btw i have to resort to "cooling" the words down, lol - you'd whip my ass if this debate got into those big words - I only understand every second one, lol


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> 3,000 people were killed on the 11th September 1973 in a CIA created coup.




Nice to see someone knows their history (and not just the sanitized and modified for general consumption type of history)

Something about that date hey? Two coups on the same date, one overt, one covert. Coincidence?


----------



## chops_a_must (5 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Now Chops - I could say - yes I do
> 
> (but, I also think that there should be weight given to the "those events that preceded others" - and I agree it's almost "the chicken and the egg" here)  ...(bit like "pay-back" killings in PNG where families just keep trying to even some score forever and ever) .
> 
> ...



I do include it in my philosophy in a way. It marks an important event, the date in which the irrelevant became dominant. It also marked an end to the run of humanism in the post ww2 era. The dominant idea of each life being equal was thrown out of the window.

And actually my philosophy is definitely not fashionable. I am a modern phenomenologist, rather than a post-modern perspectivist. And I think you are lying when you say you don't understand every second word. You are more of a word smith than I am.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> The dominant idea of each life being equal was thrown out of the window.  (with so many lives    )
> 
> And actually my philosophy is definitely not fashionable. I am a modern phenomenologist, rather than a post-modern perspectivist.




Any room for a half-optimistic half-pragmatist quarter-idealist quarter-mathematician? lol
cheers - you sure add colour round here - trouble is that bright yellow makes my eyes hurt after a while 

(PS no way I can argue with both you AND wayne - well not till i sleep on the matter anyways. ) adios amigos (plural)


----------



## chops_a_must (5 December 2006)

"The dominant idea of each life being equal was thrown out of the window. (with so many lives   )"

Sorry, I totally didn't mean to say it like that. But I'll take credit for it, really quite funny actually.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iufGGaFoayc&mode=related&search=  Iranian journalist speaks PBS NOW

quote :- "NOW Interview: Lila Azam Zanganeh talks with David Brancaccio about the multi-faceted realities of Iran's political and cultural life and what Americans need to understand about Iran. Zanganeh is the editor of the new book "My Sister, Guard Your Veil; My Brother, Guard Your Eyes: Uncensored Iranian Voices," a collection of essays by Iranian writers  "

me :- She discusses the options of a collision course with Iran, or the counterintuitive course of discussions with them to find common ground.   She claims (no doubt correctly) that 60% of students at Tehran University are women, and that Iran is not typical of other moslem middle east counties.   interesting 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hiroshima+journal
Incidentally, (and these are rather time consuming...) here's another :- Hiroshima journal - (set of 5). In particular Part 3, which refers to "MAD" = mutually assured destruction.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRaSi4L6Yrg&mode=related&search=

Also Part 4  in which HG Wells predicts (in 1914, years beforehand - in fact before first world war) that there would be an atomic bomb ( his book "the world set free") and man would be forced to become peaceful    Only 1m 40s.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1L3AWAkhoI&NR  “science fiction > science > technology > mass destruction “

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R275U14MaM - opera  anis angelico - just a song to finish with.

- what's the answer? - well dialogue wouldn't hurt maybe? - certainly current bush policies arent helping ,  

The full gruesome story :- ( only if you're up to it )  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JGu__2h5Co&mode=related&search= the Hiroshima bomb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-kMSzQOXns&mode=related&search= first 2 mins onlky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL7-Mnojf00&mode=related&search= song  little boy atomic bomb, this used to be a playground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIfrqdru1B8  the shadow girl ( o boy  )

Baez :- wait for the song (what have they done to the rain) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN9_UgyCwhw


----------



## chops_a_must (11 December 2006)

All your base are belong to us:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg

More:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQnDkgdIn_A


----------



## kgee (11 December 2006)

For any pixies fans
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-_CSo1gOd48&mode=related&search=

Apparently kevin smith does a spoof of it in his new movie clerks 2


----------



## chops_a_must (11 December 2006)

kgee said:
			
		

> For any pixies fans
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-_CSo1gOd48&mode=related&search=
> 
> Apparently kevin smith does a spoof of it in his new movie clerks 2



Good to see they look just as good as all Pixies fans do.

Put it in the music thread you silly indie kid


----------



## imajica (11 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q2JWQqIRKY

mentos diet coke experiment

classic


----------



## noirua (14 December 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I love Borat, can't wait to see the movie!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDNOQ1oNlM





Video is removed due to " terms of use violation "; I wonder why?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvQScRuZj9s borat interview with david letterman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFVN59sR4lY&mode=related&search= borat reponse 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFP-MktgOKU&mode=related&search= best of borat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txfHVG3ioAs&mode=related&search= cricket
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHRqe9L56t4&mode=related&search= hunting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN_tHhHSLP4&mode=related&search= borat sings
these are picked at random - heaps of others as follows:-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=borat


----------



## imajica (27 December 2006)

crazy science experiment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfCv7Jh0DWQ


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKaKNLnub-4&mode=related&search= some kids taking the p*** out of lemonade stalls - best to see it thru to the end


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVUXNNfnl54&NR several funny clips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIrg9ZOyzsA&mode=related&search= carlton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HboBJuA2FY&NR flirting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrgnhRKe734&mode=related&search= lol - planning   10/10

.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy5x-r5_n78&mode=related&search=  and the other extreme, just to balance the picture


----------



## Sir Burr (28 December 2006)

This is a scene from a US comedy series called *Curb Your Enthusiasm*

The old baldy fellow who you see first up is the main character of the show.

*WARNING: rude words in it. *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTmHS-T5dLA

More clips on this show here


----------



## scsl (17 January 2007)

This is seriously GOLD! *Donald Trump v Rosie O'Donnell * - this is Donald's take on Rosie. He just rips and rips and rips into her!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGZaCnfNgLE

Best line: "...I'd look her right in that fat ugly face of hers, and say, 'Rosie, you're fired'." Not to mention the opening line from the Donald.

There's a few more good ones... just type 'trump rosie' in the search box.


----------



## rusq (18 January 2007)

Wow, there's heaps to go through in here.
This is one of the best I've seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGdXBo-ukCk&eurl=


----------



## Realist (22 January 2007)

Here's some more....


Highlights of English cricket..    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbSIcWfLn4k&NR


World's dumbest burglar!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psamNnim_I0


fart face...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UudpPN53V8E


----------



## Realist (22 January 2007)

Fatty Vautin's great catch.

I remember this charity game about 10 years ago.  Awesome!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxj_Hwk4Xsw&mode=related&search=


----------



## imajica (22 January 2007)

this snake is huge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwloiVnnSvU


anacondas are scary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yexkuw1d-80


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KrdBUFeFtY&mode=related&search= worlds best card trick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkH-SlLRnCI&NR trick explained
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaDmPHxVPIQ&mode=related&search= repeat

remind me never to play poker with these kids


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmW968qdlaI polka-ing horses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xa2wVBza98&mode=related&search= bottled music


----------



## noirua (5 March 2007)

A Dream Picture from China:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNnLlc1yhVg


----------



## misterS (5 March 2007)

sorry can't paste a link - search "bush drunk" - made me laugh out loud. a very slightly slowed down audio track plus his mannerisms giving a brief podium delivery makes him seem dead-set pissed.


----------



## Kimosabi (26 March 2007)

Pigeon Attack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiqXexcLDWI


----------



## Kimosabi (26 March 2007)

Crazy Pigeon


----------



## Kimosabi (26 March 2007)

Magic Missile


----------



## Kimosabi (27 March 2007)

The Bear Dance


----------



## noirua (29 March 2007)

Solar eclipse over Turkey:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCHGOiJKsZY


----------



## spooly74 (29 March 2007)

Hungarian Rapper!

Stop the war.....yeah....c`mon....
10/10 for sincerity
0/10 for everything else

warning: you might not be able to get this song out of you head

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=--Vaz9jW054


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=338uDq2b3ms&NR  cow kisses cat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9l19D2sIHI&mode=related&search= dog imitates blender


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VsLeK_uNKU - Leningrad -  - great song (plotting the lives of "victor" and billy joel - based on fact)  post on youtube ..."Viktor is a real person. He was a clown at a Russian circus and Billy befriended him after he had come along to each of Billy's concerts when he toured the Soviet Union.
This was just before the the end of the Cold War, sometimes in the mid to late 1980s, about 1986-87."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0_OBche-Yc&mode=related&search= same song , different images

PS billy joel is a genius !


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 March 2007)

a few lightning strikes to contemplate 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLJ6oqToKrc Lightning Strike - Upclose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djZo00FeYcQ&NR Man Nearly Struck By Lightning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUUOdO6eEZA&mode=related&search= Minivan Struck By Lightning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzgVcqnveBQ&NR Lightning Strike in Knox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpxKEGdfDxI lightning stroke on football field
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzTSlLix_PQ&NR Lightning Strike


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8L-ZZSc8JU Drunk Airline Pilot - Dean Martin & Foster Brooks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kzfz48kSGo&mode=related&search= Foster Brooks roasts Lucille Ball

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSFbLH19Dvk&mode=related&search= Ode to the classics (Hollywood actors who've moved on)


----------



## Kimosabi (21 April 2007)

Huge Explosions  http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3ea_1177022855


----------



## Flathead Flick (22 April 2007)

How about this Messi goal. There aren't too many like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilT3lqI55F0&mode=related&search=

Some have compared it to Maradona's goal in the 86 World Cup, but I reckon Messi's goal beats it hands down.

FF


----------



## noirua (30 May 2007)

Surfing big time: No wimpish waves here, wait and see the last one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu39AvDtIXw


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 August 2007)

You would have seen this before surfingman no doubt it takes a wee bit o balls to do this.Makes those regular 2ft. to 4ft. days uuummmmm small.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwlZUKv57B4


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 August 2007)

I hope you enjoy these Old Classics by  
"Derek and Clive " 1970's ish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPcDREaxsu8

Salute and Enjoy!


----------



## surfingman (4 August 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> You would have seen this before surfingman no doubt it takes a wee bit o balls to do this.Makes those regular 2ft. to 4ft. days uuummmmm small.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwlZUKv57B4




Ahh yes thats the start of Billabong oddesey... good video thanks Wysiwyg

The Red Bull Tai Fu was a good marketing campaign (footage is a little average)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfyicUMswwo


----------



## spooly74 (27 August 2007)

No surf!!! Not a problem in Russia.


----------



## Kathmandu (28 August 2007)

Turn up the volume

Large fast sailig tri's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWINygISxDE

Trimaran wakeboarding

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLMOdhce-Pk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6JiYwQJ4ho

Gunboat 62 catamaran sailing past one of the worlds fastest Monohull yachts

http://uncutvideo.aol.com/search/relevant/cabce7fe77982ed5cbb7fcdf0dd91825?value=gunboat&index=0

The site for Gunboat

http://www.gunboat.info/home.html



Dave


----------



## Mikii (28 August 2007)

dont know if any of you guys has seen this one....but apparently its the most watched animal clip. amazing footage of lions,buffalo and crocodile....... its called "battle of the kruger". awesome piece of nature, the way they work...i wont go into too much detail otherwise il riun the suspense.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

Very Funny Video Clips ☺ HILARIOUS VIDEOS ☻ The Funniest Vid

there's a dog and a goat at about the 3min 35sec mark worth watching


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

funny animal clips!

lol - check out the pepsi ad - starts about 2min 30m (the enclosed jpeg refers)


----------



## kaleon (14 September 2007)

I particularly like this one

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZiORcFKMytI


----------



## tcoates (14 September 2007)

For the background of the stars wars kid, look at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_kid

There you will find links to youtube.com and the many variations (edited versions) thereof.

Cheers,


----------



## imajica (6 October 2007)

TOJU - The militant black guy

classic comedy from UK show balls of steel


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KY4Q-akbYI


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KQK1snuu1o


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

as posted elsewhere 
  Virtual Barber Shop (Audio...use headphones)


----------



## josh_in_a_box (6 October 2007)

Power Thirst - Energy Drink - YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M0fWUJosjak

enjoy


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

josh, ripper there, lol

such a gr8 pisstake. 

this one is bludy boring by comparison... but shows the typical immoral unethical drug-exploiting US marketing 
 Cocaine Energy Drink (CNN News Room)


----------



## doctorj (10 January 2008)

A few good ones...



And..



And one more...


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2008)

That last one is a classic!


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

yep - last one is a beauty -  
and Perth wil gain some spice from recent events yes? 
Hopefully the crowd keep the personal stuff within some sort of bounds 

"you can't bat , you can't bowl , you can't field , whattya do , give the selector's daughters chocolates?"


----------



## rhen (10 January 2008)

Two of those clips (doctorj), among others, are referenced in the Australian today
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23027330-25837,00.html

rhen


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

Harbhajan must have suspected that bails knocked off by keeper 

I guess you could argue as follows :-

Consider limited over matches (50-over matches)

Suppose that each team was given 10 appeals per match (roughly 1 per over bowling, and 1 per over batting - but "transferable" between batting and bowling))
(or whatever number is agreed upon) 

THen if  Harbhajan contested on that occasion with a replay (which I concede was ridiculous)  - then he would have wasted one of their appeal chances.     - Something similar to how tennis players have to think twice before appealing for a hawkeye doublecheck of an umpires decision.  

Gee I would have loved to see that system ( as used in tennis) around when McEnroe was playing.  Let him use up his chances in the first game lol - be proven to be a "superbrat" - and suffer the consequences for the rest of the match


----------



## Gar (20 February 2008)

Some charting


----------



## benwex (20 February 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


----------



## Sir Burr (16 March 2008)

INSANE wave pool in Tokyo. Where's the water?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=inA-36YRV0Y

...also, along similar lines:

A Day at the Beach in South Korea


----------



## mayk (16 March 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyN4ViZ21N0&eurl=http://video.google.com/?hl=en&tab=nv


The future of Voice


----------



## stockGURU (30 April 2008)

Video of man stuck in elevator for 41 hours.





> NEW YORK - A time-lapse video of a man trapped in an elevator for 41 hours has become something of an Internet sensation after surveillance camera footage emerged after nearly a decade.
> 
> "After a certain period of time I knew that I was in pretty big trouble because it was the weekend," Nicholas White said Monday on ABC-TV's "Good Morning America."
> 
> ...




More: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080421/ap_on_fe_st/stuck_in_elevator


----------



## disarray (30 April 2008)

Terry Tate - Office Linebacker

google video so no embedding


----------



## Ashsaege (30 April 2008)

The Italian Spiderman!

Check out this video, it has made the news here in Adelaide on Today Tonight (whoo hoo! ) and also chicago news. I went to uni with the spiderman and is a very close friend of my mine.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Ashsaege (30 April 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> The Italian Spiderman!
> 
> Check out this video, it has made the news here in Adelaide on Today Tonight (whoo hoo! ) and also chicago news. I went to uni with the spiderman and is a very close friend of my mine.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>




How do you embed video files onto here????
Here is a link to the video anyways
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhHhXukovMU


----------



## Joe Blow (30 April 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> How do you embed video files onto here????




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes#youtube


----------



## Ashsaege (30 April 2008)

Thanks Joe!

This video has had over 1.6million views too


----------



## Timmy (13 May 2008)

If you have any familiarity with Star Wars (don't have to be a fan) I think you will enjoy this.  Language warning (just a couple of words though).


----------



## Trembling Hand (13 May 2008)




----------



## Timmy (13 May 2008)

Thanks TH - how much work went into that?!!!  Very funny clip.  Have you seen "Cake or Death?"


----------



## TheGreenOct (20 May 2008)

Hitler Gets Banned! :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYvZnTFpip0


----------



## startrader (1 August 2008)

*Christian the lion*

WONDERFUL clip which has already had over 17 million views on youtube.  Two Aussies who lived in London in the sixties bought a lion cub from the Exotic Animals section of Harrods (!!!) and raised it.  The story is explained on the clip and shows what happens when they are reunited with the lion in Africa a year after he has adapted to living in the wild .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYbFQFXG0U


----------



## James Austin (2 August 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


>





*brilliant TH, . . . . Love it*


----------



## CoffeeKing (3 August 2008)

All time classic for me was this movie


----------



## CoffeeKing (3 August 2008)

Where do they get the idea's for this stuff


----------



## Timmy (7 August 2008)

I wish I was this fit, and this brave...



and more similar at http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=parkour&search_type=



.


----------



## Family_Guy (7 August 2008)

nice timing this thread, just finished watching a James Earl Jones Star Wars classic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A0rwG39Jzk


----------



## xyzedarteerf (8 August 2008)

Bohemian Rhapsody - LEGO


----------



## CoffeeKing (17 January 2009)




----------



## noirua (16 February 2009)

Louis Armstrong:  What a Wonderful World.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rooyt3ptNco


----------



## Gundini (16 February 2009)

mswiggs said:


> What Bush was really saying
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwZSQrDuYzo
> 
> Voice your opinion





Bump this video up, GW ya at his best.... lol


----------



## Gundini (16 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Louis Armstrong:  What a Wonderful World.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rooyt3ptNco




That was beautiful. thanks...


----------



## Birdster (3 March 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted before...

Chris Bliss juggling to the beat of The Beatles.

Amazing stuff


----------



## jackson8 (3 March 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg8yJVnPO5Y&feature=related

CNN Zain Loves Penis - err - Peanuts blooper


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 March 2009)

Mike Litoris - Homeowner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVf_6NCSPKA


----------



## doctorj (12 March 2009)

New F'n Citibank ad...

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c130f64d6f/the-new-f-ing-citibank


----------



## MrBurns (14 March 2009)

This is soooo good - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AyVh1_vWYQ


----------



## dutchie (20 March 2009)

This is a classic.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jji1D1CI5D0&feature=related


----------



## light (20 March 2009)

I like this Freeview clip.  It's funny but sadly it's also true on what we are expect to get.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9JGdE-p4dQ


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2009)

Monkey Business


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 March 2009)

More Monkey Business - Compilation


----------



## MrBurns (23 March 2009)

This is why commercial pilots get the big bucks - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2UWS5Ln_zI

This is just plain great - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S61zLcMFp1A

as is this - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIQUo5Si_WA


----------



## Naked shorts (23 March 2009)

Hahah I love it Gumby! especially the one at 3:30


----------



## Dowdy (23 March 2009)

This is a good clip for anyone wanting to know about the Federal Reserve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCrKzpXUl70&feature=channel_page


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 April 2009)

I love K-1. This guy has always been great to watch.


----------



## Solly (1 August 2009)

I'm still not sure if I could ever drive one of these Euros. 
I still have issue with an A/C that has a 'Jesus nut'....

Enjoy;


----------



## awg (1 August 2009)

http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/

Freeware for saving youtubes to any format, for the ones you want to save and watch again without having to download.


----------



## Solly (2 August 2009)

Ok, I lost the bet, here's the tribute I promised to post to the most important members of a crew, 
(in the times when you didn't need a steel reinforced door to the flight deck....) 

Lesley & Jodie see you in '10 in Atlanta 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m38hiZwOX7M

(Sorry can't embed)


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

Pigeon Impossible  
http://www.moviefone.co.uk/2009/11/17/watch-the-massive-viral-video-hit-pigeon-impossible/


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2010)

This thing is called the LittleDog Robot...pretty amazing hey.
~

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 March 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo

Block gets sideways.  May have been posted already.  9 million views.


----------



## tothemax6 (12 March 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> This thing is called the LittleDog Robot...pretty amazing hey.



I see your LittleDog, and I raise you BigDog:
Seriously, this thing scares me


----------



## pixel (5 August 2012)

Greetings to all Nature Lovers:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/auSo1MyWf8g


----------



## tigerboi (7 August 2012)

you can load your own videos







[video=youtube_share;8jgGK4NJ8Hk]http://youtu.be/8jgGK4NJ8Hk[/video]


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 August 2012)

"An error has occurred, please try again later".  

Have tried a few fixes.  Nothing working either on FF or Chrome.  

Any ideas pls?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> "An error has occurred, please try again later".
> 
> Have tried a few fixes.  Nothing working either on FF or Chrome.
> 
> Any ideas pls?




Bump!  Any help appreciated.  Neither my laptop and desktop will play youtube vids.  What do I need to update or disable?


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 August 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Bump!  Any help appreciated.  Neither my laptop and desktop will play youtube vids.  What do I need to update or disable?




sounds like conflict....prob a recent add-on .....in FF go into Tools, Add-on and find any recent add-ons....there's a couple of java's that seem to cause a few headaches.......try switching them off in groups and see which one is the offender with only one browser open and one active page.......

before you do try running *CC cleaner* over your registry first....if you don't have it, it's freebie online


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> sounds like conflict....prob a recent add-on .....in FF go into Tools, Add-on and find any recent add-ons....there's a couple of java's that seem to cause a few headaches.......try switching them off in groups and see which one is the offender with only one browser open and one active page.......
> 
> before you do try running *CC cleaner* over your registry first....if you don't have it, it's freebie online




Thanks a lot.  Was the AVG 'do not track' add on.


----------



## pixel (3 May 2013)

*High-diving Giraffes.* Very elegant!

This is both funny and brilliant. A little more of the latter, so I post the link here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=uFxnBrO9n7o


----------



## basilio (3 May 2013)

Ever wondered how a 5' 9" guy could jump over a 7 ' guy (standing up of course) and do a slam dunk in the process ?

Have a geez...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjDmyW4RJ64


----------



## DB008 (12 May 2013)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 May 2013)

One of my favourites is this.

I used travel a fair but in the 90's and landing at Kai Tak, Hong Kong was always worth the airfare.



gg


----------



## DB008 (16 May 2013)

Something off-topic here....


Look on the left...which do they move?
Look at the right...which way to they move?

Gotta love the human brain...


----------



## sptrawler (17 May 2013)

I recieved this in an email today.
Apparently it is rare footage of Julia from her childhood.

http://i.imgur.com/XaiUx.gif

It gave me a chucle.


----------



## MrBurns (20 May 2013)

I might have posted this before but worth another go if I have - 

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=ab9i0s4WEY0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## sydboy007 (20 May 2013)

not sure if it was this site or marcobusiness that gave me this video.  Sums up all that is wrong with taxation in this country

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGHY8XpM6oI


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 May 2013)

skim-boarding and bodyboarding at Wedge.

The reflected wave is insane.  Starts at 44sec.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99SnOw5y31Y


----------



## DocK (2 June 2013)

Shadow theatre group that appeared on Britian's Got Talent - well worth a watch imo.


----------



## DB008 (2 June 2013)

2 funnies from game shows


----------



## DB008 (2 June 2013)

Latvian comedian goes from fail to win on Britain's Got Talent.


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## bigdog (4 June 2013)

*How to download YouTube videos to PC etc*

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Pp9Yax8UNoM

Simply add *ss* to existing link in front of youtube = www.ssyoutube

www.ssyoutube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Pp9Yax8UNoM  <enter>

click <download> when presented

for videos suggest selecting <MP4 360p>


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 June 2013)

Persinger is a respected scientist.  Telepathy is the subject matter tested under lab conditions..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l6VPpDublg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 June 2013)

"Attack of the Show" - bring it back!

Olivia Munn is so feisty!!  Nice voice too.  Nice everything really.  Feminists would hate her.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1ZoqOZzB60


----------



## DB008 (8 June 2013)

Photoshop Live - Street Retouch Prank


----------



## DB008 (8 June 2013)

Amazing Resonance Experiment!


----------



## DB008 (16 June 2013)

If the Americans did commentary on football (soccer)....


----------



## DB008 (22 June 2013)

From the Jimmy Kimmel show


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2013)

DB008 said:


> From the Jimmy Kimmel show





Haha that is gold.


----------



## DB008 (30 June 2013)

Shi* My pants?



- - - Updated - - -

Rory Vs the robot


----------



## bunyip (30 June 2013)

This has to be one of the funniest things I've seen in a while!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItXKGyO6cRA


----------



## DB008 (30 June 2013)




----------



## sydboy007 (4 July 2013)

i cannot believe that people walked away from some of these crashes.

I also can't see myself being on the roads of Russia.  Man it's scary.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/5RAaW_1FzYg?autoplay=1&modestbranding=1&rel=0&showinfo=0


----------



## sptrawler (5 July 2013)

These people have more nerve, than day traders.


----------



## CanOz (5 July 2013)

Can't wait for this....


----------



## pixel (25 July 2013)

Now THAT's an instrument!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/XlyCLbt3Thk?rel=0


----------



## tigerboi (26 July 2013)

I don't know if you call call this brilliant but it has loads of bravery
that everybody should watch, it shows what complete strangers
can achieve when faced with such a horrible situation.
also can you guys embed your videos, its not hard to do...tb

copy you tube link, click insert video icon, cut & paste, preview post, submit reply, SIMPLES 

[video=youtube_share;_bqBIz7hhF4]http://youtu.be/_bqBIz7hhF4[/video]


----------



## So_Cynical (26 July 2013)

The latest in realistic human face animation, Gaming graphics just keep on stepping up...
~
[video=youtube_share;Vx0t-WJFXzo]http://youtu.be/Vx0t-WJFXzo[/video]


----------



## DB008 (3 August 2013)

Something different......


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (21 September 2013)

This guy can ride...


----------



## DB008 (21 September 2013)

Hilarious


Louis C.K. would be one of the best comedians right now.







(Little bit of swearing)


----------



## Boggo (21 September 2013)

Tommy Tiernan is always good for a laugh, especially when describing Irish economics... !
(some swearing too)

[video=youtube_share;EUo93Hw7LSw]http://youtu.be/EUo93Hw7LSw[/video]


----------



## bigdog (24 September 2013)

AFL The Final Story - 1989 Grand Final -- must see & fantastic video
-Must see video which has been on channel nine this month
-- talk about setting UP Mcdermott and coach also involved
-- the script for the players is brilliant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1H9e0iG7s


*HOW TO DOWNLOAD YOUTUBE VIDEOS IS EASY*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1H9e0iG7s

to download this youtube video, please add *ss* in the link above in front of youtube and hit enter

http://www.*ss*youtube.com/watch?v=_j1H9e0iG7s

This will return web page to download the video by SaveFrom.net
-- double click             <download>

from this page suggest selecting video format by double clicking:     MP4 360p

 select save file

My download file is located in the "Downloads" folder


----------



## DB008 (5 October 2013)

Richard Hammond grants Emilia's Rays of Sunshine wish to go in a pink Lamborghini!


----------



## DB008 (7 October 2013)

With its S 500 INTELLIGENT DRIVE research vehicle, Mercedes-Benz in August 2013 became the world's first automobile manufacturer to demonstrate that autonomous driving in rural and urban traffic is possible.


----------



## pixel (8 October 2013)

DB008 said:


> With its S 500 INTELLIGENT DRIVE research vehicle, Mercedes-Benz in August 2013 became the world's first automobile manufacturer to demonstrate that autonomous driving in rural and urban traffic is possible.



Thanks for sharing that clip, DB008.
Brilliant! Trust German Engineers to come up with a solution to the seemingly impossible!


----------



## CanOz (8 October 2013)

these guys know how to have fun....


----------



## pixel (23 October 2013)

This guy knows how to manoeuvre a helicopter and camera at t he same time.

Fly over Niagara Falls:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=cfoLYTKObiU


----------



## DB008 (29 October 2013)

NYPD tries to stop longboard skaters, fails miserably!


----------



## DB008 (19 January 2014)




----------



## bigdog (20 January 2014)

Mirabeau Wine // How to open a bottle of wine - without a corkscrew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1wROm-OF9w

I would appreciate if someone could please tell me how to insert the youtube video image to play as per the next several slides


----------



## bellenuit (20 January 2014)

Bigdog. It is very easy, at least from a browser. When you select the Reply to Thread or Reply With Quote button, a window is opened (as it is for me now). Type text (if you want to precede the video with text) and when you have the cursor at the position where you want to insert the video, select the "insert video" icon (it looks like a movie reel) that is displayed above the text window (on my screen it is in the 4th box of icons in the middle row for the 3 lines of icons) The "insert video" icon is the one on the right of that box. A box will pop up that allows you to enter the URL of the video (YouTube etc) and when you hit OK the video will be inserted at that point. You can add further text after the video if you like.

It doesn't seem to allow you to upload your own videos as it only accepts a URL, not a file on your system. BTW, if you hover the cursor over each icon, it will tell you what they do.


----------



## bellenuit (27 January 2014)




----------



## bellenuit (1 February 2014)

Fantasic new footage of Felix Baumgartner's jump from the edge of space


----------



## bellenuit (15 February 2014)

We need more like this presenter.......


----------



## DB008 (16 February 2014)

Brilliant!!!


*How Wolves Change Rivers*


----------



## trav365plus (20 February 2014)

Happy videos perormed by people all over da world to the hit song of Pharrell williams Happy. I am usin my fone so i cant post the link but google it and am sure it will bring a smile to ur face


----------



## DB008 (22 February 2014)

A Day in the Life of a Kiva Robot

Short clip of a robot working in Amazon packing warehouse. 
Brilliant!


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2014)

The Thorium Dream (Documentary)

Interesting that Bill Gates has started to throw money at Alternative energy.

[video=youtube_share;GQ9Ll5EX1jc]http://youtu.be/GQ9Ll5EX1jc[/video]


----------



## piggybank (27 March 2014)

I'm going to see if we can get these put in one of our bus stops in the Melbourne CBD - outside an operational police station!!

http://www.independent.co.uk/video/?videoid=3373044754001


----------



## DB008 (19 April 2014)




----------



## DB008 (26 April 2014)

Interesting new lock. Unpickable

Not that an angle would stop it, but interesting none-the-less...


----------



## So_Cynical (4 June 2014)

Rihanna, Style Icon Award..best bit is watching her walk to the stage....amazing.
~


----------



## sydboy007 (5 June 2014)

I'm still not convinced that _Hector the Lump of Coal_ is a suitable children's mascot 

Would be interesting to see what he think the investment quality of the DBCT bonds are like with falling demand and prices, though at least Hector is an upper crust Lump of Coking coal


----------



## Knobby22 (5 June 2014)

LOL, quite cute.

Found the website - pretty sad, most of the videos had around 50 hits. 
Someone has gone to a bit of work to make them. They are pretty boring though.

Instead of two dorks, Hector needs a friend he can act with, maybe Harriet the lump of iron? 
They could do an episode where the evil magnet man comes to town.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DBCTHector


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2014)

Weird Al - This is a brilliant parody


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2014)




----------



## sydboy007 (9 August 2014)

while not a you tube video I did find it quite fascinating to watch.  hard to believe the hermit kingdom could look so normal in the capital

http://vimeo.com/102051605

[video]http://vimeo.com/jtsingh/enterpyongyang[/video]

FAQs
-How were you guys allowed to film in Pyongyang?
This project was produced in conjunction with Koryo Tours, the leading North Korea travel specialist. Vicky Mohieddeen of Koryo Tours was with us throughout the shoot.
-Were there restrictions on what was allowed to be filmed?
We were closely assisted by two guides from the National Tourism Administration, who helped us gain special access to locations and made sure that we followed all the rules. As is standard for all foreign visitors to the country, we were not allowed to shoot any construction sites, undeveloped locations or military personnel. Other than that we were given relatively free reign.
-Isn’t this all fake? You don’t see the real North Korea.
The average visitor to Pyongyang is likely to be surprised by the scenes they encounter and are especially surprised about how clean and orderly the city actually is. Indeed, people living in Pyongyang and other major cities enjoy a higher quality of life than those in other parts of the county.
-Are people allowed to travel to North Korea?
Yes, despite what the majority of people think, it is possible to visit North Korea as a tourist. North Korea does not release official data on the number of Western tourists it receives, but estimates range from 4,000 to 6,000 per year. Most of the foreign tourists are from Mainland China, estimated in the tens of thousands annually.
-Were you paid to make this film?
We volunteered for this project with no pay at all. All other travel expenses for the 6 day trip were covered by Koryo Tours.
-Does this film support the DPRK government?
"Enter Pyongyang" is an observational film. At no point did Koryo Tours or we have to pretend to be supporters of the DPRK Government or their philosophy in order to be granted permission to shoot this film. Amazingly, we were given complete editorial control in the making of this piece.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 September 2014)

*This Is Water*

A unique and thought provoking Commencement Speech by David Foster Wallace to Kenyon College class of 2005.



Only 23 minutes long but it really resonated with me.


----------



## pixel (30 September 2014)

Another kind of thought-provoking video. Made by Volkswagen - who else 

A Hong Kong cinema asks its patrons to leave their mobile phones ON when they enter. 

Using that, Volkswagen made an eye opening ad...
More than 1.5 million views in 3 days!

https://www.youtube.com/embed/JHixeIr_6BM?rel=0&autoplay=1&iv_load_policy=3


----------



## sptrawler (30 September 2014)

pixel said:


> Another kind of thought-provoking video. Made by Volkswagen - who else
> 
> A Hong Kong cinema asks its patrons to leave their mobile phones ON when they enter.
> 
> ...




That is brilliant.


----------



## Tisme (1 October 2014)

This been done before?


----------



## SirRumpole (1 October 2014)

Tisme said:


> This been done before?





I have the feeling that if these things happened in Oz, the camera would be the first to go.

Can you imagine the anger of the serfs at being spied on all day ?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (4 October 2014)




----------



## So_Cynical (12 October 2014)

A spectacular street dance off.
~
[video=youtube_share;jGLJuL49zYE]http://youtu.be/jGLJuL49zYE[/video]


----------



## pixel (13 October 2014)

A model railway set ... with a few little additions  

https://www.youtube.com/embed/ACkmg3Y64_s?rel=0


----------



## Tisme (14 October 2014)




----------



## dutchie (16 October 2014)

Classical (music)


----------



## DB008 (30 November 2014)

It's not youtube, but it is rather informative.

*The New York Times*

*All the Medalists: Men’s 100-Meter Sprint*

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/08/05/sports/olympics/the-100-meter-dash-one-race-every-medalist-ever.html?hp&hp&_r=0


----------



## DB008 (3 February 2015)

POESI FÃ–R FISKAR - Vaskduellen (POETRY FOR FISH - Sink The Duel)

Swedish Humor


----------



## DB008 (9 February 2015)

This will make you laugh


----------



## DB008 (11 February 2015)




----------



## DB008 (12 March 2015)

Great parody!!!

*Apple Engineer Talks about the New 2015 Macbook​*

​


----------



## galumay (26 April 2015)

This is one of the most thought provoking videos I have ever watched, great insight into biases and how critical their role in our thinking is.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 May 2015)

This is well worth a look

http://ipadvideolessons.com/blog/150224-ipad-magic


----------



## DB008 (5 August 2015)

​


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2015)

Actually a facebook video

https://www.facebook.com/boatkrazy/videos/1686928118206843/?fref=nf


----------



## Tisme (7 August 2015)

Not sure if posted before, but with preselections in process in the USA:


----------



## Tisme (7 August 2015)

Wow

https://video-lax1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xaf1/v/t42.1790-2/10623207_10201802600300396_1925484532_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjY4NSwicmxhIjoxNjc1fQ%3D%3D&rl=685&vabr=381&oh=8f0d16ed4419242701bc0e46bb73ac1a&oe=55C41980


----------



## So_Cynical (7 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> Not sure if posted before, but with preselections in process in the USA:





Not brilliant by any measure, well maybe voices and production values...message is red neck right wing, thus a crock of siht.


----------



## luutzu (8 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> Not sure if posted before, but with preselections in process in the USA:






Corporate welfare seems fine by Big Capitalists though.

Watched some interview with John Ralston Saul on Globalism where he said how funny that the bankers and other too big to fail crashed the world economy, forcing gov't all over to step in to bail them out.

To bail these guys out the gov't have to take on debt, a lot of it. Then as soon as the big wigs got better they immediately points to gov't as not good for anything - and the evidence is that the gov't is in a lot of debt. Forgetting how or why the debt was taken on.

Then they got to work point to social welfare, inefficient state enterprises, this and that that costs too much and will have to be cut else the economy will be further into debt. 

Takes talent to say things like that with a straight face. Takes real balls to take from the people with one hand and use the other to pull the rug from under them.


----------



## Tisme (8 August 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> Not brilliant by any measure, well maybe voices and production values...message is red neck right wing, thus a crock of siht.




LOL


----------



## Tisme (11 September 2015)

One for the faint hearts:


----------



## Tisme (12 October 2015)

I don't know if this is so much brilliant Youtube, but it's brilliant product:

[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/9J7GpVQCfms[/video]


----------



## pixel (27 October 2015)

I want this guy at my next birthday party:
http://www.flixxy.com/americas-got-talent-winner-mat-franco-returns-with-new-magic-trick.htm


----------



## Tisme (27 October 2015)

Very Impressive:


----------



## pixel (2 November 2015)

This is from Washington DC, but could soon come to the ABC - thanks to Budget Cuts to the Fine Arts...

https://www.youtube.com/embed/MS9SdWBzy6Q#at=122


----------



## pixel (17 November 2015)

It seems our Socceroos and Matildas have a lot to learn yet:

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/-T7zyezBkuY?rel=0


----------



## Logique (20 November 2015)

What is it with cats and cucumbers?

Certainly the internet reaches it's full potential with pictures of cats.

[video]https://youtu.be/sc0mi0Ei1CQ[/video]


----------



## DB008 (30 November 2015)

Can't get this one to load, but its about filling beer from the bottom up at sports arenas. Very interesting.....


[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/zfdnQJg_47c[/video]


----------



## Tisme (4 December 2015)

Krazy germans

http://www.metaspoon.com/supermarket-edeka-surprise-jingle/?fb=254aud3099sE&utm_source=254aud3099sE


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2016)




----------



## Tisme (8 February 2016)




----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 February 2016)




----------



## Tisme (11 February 2016)

Sooo jealous:




[video]https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TE8Z4Mu9DgY?rel=0&showinfo=0[/video]


----------



## Jerrys89 (11 February 2016)

Tisme this is amazing what this guy is doing, great talent.


Here is interesting stuff, why cats are afraid of cucumbers?


----------



## Tisme (15 March 2016)

Not sure if this is "brilliant", but entertaining nonetheless


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 March 2016)




----------



## So_Cynical (11 April 2016)

Robots getting very scary now.
~


----------



## pixel (2 May 2016)

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly! *
A great version of the music for The Good, the Bad & the Ugly: Cool to see it remade after all these years.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s


----------



## noco (2 May 2016)

pixel said:


> *The Good, the Bad and the Ugly! *
> A great version of the music for The Good, the Bad & the Ugly: Cool to see it remade after all these years.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s




Magnificent......Great combination.


----------



## luutzu (2 May 2016)

pixel said:


> *The Good, the Bad and the Ugly! *
> A great version of the music for The Good, the Bad & the Ugly: Cool to see it remade after all these years.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s




that was awesome pixel.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 May 2016)

In the comments, they're all calling him an idiot, and yet the advanced physical skills and mind control put him in a class of his own.  I say welll done, amazing.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 May 2016)

Check out the guy at 1:00 min

.


----------



## CanOz (3 June 2016)

35 Years of Global Economy


----------



## CanOz (3 June 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Check out the guy at 1:00 min
> 
> .





Bloody idiot, all that mind control and physical ability trusted in a piece of JUNK, quite possible fabricated in China!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 June 2016)

CanOz said:


> Bloody idiot, all that mind control and physical ability trusted in a piece of JUNK, quite possible fabricated in China!




Yeh the batteries explode.  It earns you another few million youtube hits when that happens might flight.


----------



## noco (3 June 2016)

http://www.mrctv.org/embed/127748


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 June 2016)

noco said:


> http://www.mrctv.org/embed/127748




Great speech.  Mrs Burka got pwned big time.


----------



## pixel (3 June 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Great speech.  Mrs Burka got pwned big time.




Just for accuracy's sake:
The questioner doesn't wear a burqa. It's a hijab.
The burqa resembles a one-person tent where you can't tell who or what's inside.
The head scarf she is wearing is called a hijab.

Mind you, to a Westerner, both look ridiculous. IMHO women should have the common sense and courtesy to adjust to local customs in the country where they live or visit. Just imagine what would happen if a woman of Western culture were to wear the dress of her culture in an Islamic community.


----------



## noco (3 June 2016)

pixel said:


> Just for accuracy's sake:
> The questioner doesn't wear a burqa. It's a hijab.
> The burqa resembles a one-person tent where you can't tell who or what's inside.
> The head scarf she is wearing is called a hijab.
> ...




She would be stoned to death......And if we that to a woman wearing a Burka in the Western World there would be  a cry around the world....A third world war would probably eventuate.


----------



## noco (6 June 2016)

If I were the devil.

http://stg.do/9LDc


----------



## basilio (7 June 2016)

I was just sent this piece on the Millenial Generation.  And Micah Tyler is cool...

So drolll! 

[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/hLpE1Pa8vvI[/video]


----------



## Tisme (8 June 2016)

Must admit he puts on a brilliant show:


----------



## Modest (8 June 2016)




----------



## SirRumpole (11 June 2016)

Not a video, just a photo, but quite funny.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 June 2016)

So i googled worst idea ever, interesting results.
~


~


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 July 2016)

These girls are gutsy... or mad.  Have a look at the last 10 sec of the clip.  Great fun so long as you don't get swept out.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 July 2016)

This is mesmeric.


----------



## basilio (3 August 2016)

How many people here follow Professor Brian Cox ? Exceptional scientist and communicator.  Just watched his latest series on The Forces of Nature.  
Fascinating ideas and the trips to various parts of the globe and different cultures  to explore the ideas is brilliant. Well worth the time.

[video]http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/forces-of-nature-with-brian-cox/ZW0469A001S00[/video]


----------



## basilio (4 August 2016)

Some really far out and creative shows on the ABC.

One series is called *"You can't ask that "*. Essentially posing some outrageous/ dumb/nasty/off questions to groups of people who are different.

Think Obese people, Sex workers, Muslims, Transgenders.

Anyway I had a look at a few episodes and they were eye opening. Check out the two looking at Muslims and Transgenders.

In the Transgender doc there was one person who was particularly "outrageous".  Her name was StarLady. I had to follow her up and it was fascinating and inspiring. Check them out.

You Can't Ask That
Muslims

Muslims answer the questions Australians wanted to ask but were too embarrassed or afraid to ever ask in person.

[video]http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/you-cant-ask-that/LE1517H004S00[/video]

You Can't Ask That
Transgender 

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/you-cant-ask-that/LE1517H003S00

*Queen of the Desert*

from Alex Kelly


Not only has she got pink extensions, painted on eyebrows, glitter stockings and superman hotpants, Starlady’s a youth worker in some of Australia’s most remote and challenging places. And she reckons that hairdressing can improve people’s lives.

Like a real life Priscilla, Starlady takes us on a Queen of the Desert journey to Areyonga, an indigenous community in Central Australia, where she’ll work with a group of curious and cheeky young people.

[video=vimeo;50807152]https://vimeo.com/50807152[/video]


----------



## Tisme (8 October 2016)




----------



## SirRumpole (8 October 2016)

Tisme said:


>





Brilliantly inspiring. Brings tears to the eyes.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 October 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0KtnWtajUVwcEtabVZlaDhTMW8/view


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 October 2016)

Inspiring.  There's a relationship to trading, also, I believe.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 November 2016)

Live streaming.

Love him or loathe him, the guy is a winner. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ULwkfBeWh8


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 November 2016)

They keep cutting off the links for copyright, but it's all over Youtube.

Extremely impressive 60 minutes interview, his family also.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_BLIAsp-Ko


----------



## Boggo (14 November 2016)

One of the original classics 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvQq_tqB0jA


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 November 2016)

Chopes, heaviest wave in the world. Drone perspective.  2:34 gahhhhh!


----------



## noco (31 January 2017)




----------



## basilio (17 February 2017)

*Half Time at the Colosseum*

Not a video but something to add to the dinner party conversation.  Have you ever wondered  what happened to keep the Romans amused between chariot races ? Well just like the Grand Final and the Superbowl some bright spark decided half time entertainment with lots of betting opportunities was just the ticket to keep the fickle Roman crowd on side.

*Could You Stomach the Horrors of 'Halftime' in Ancient Rome?*
By Cristin O'Keefe Aptowicz, Cristin O'Keefe Aptowicz |  February 4, 2016 02:53pm ET








"The Christian Martyrs Last Prayer” by Jean-Léon Gérôme (1824 - 1904).
Credit: Courtesy of Walters Art Museum, Wikimedia Commons

http://www.livescience.com/53615-horrors-of-the-colosseum.html


----------



## basilio (20 February 2017)

Just been watching The Big Short on You Tube. Basically the nuts and bolts behind the the $5trillion  dollar bloodbath that wrecked millions of peoples lives in the US and then around the world.

For those of you who believe in the intelligence and integrity of the big banks... nah.  your all too savey for that.

But it is a great reminder of just how xxxxed our economic system really is.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Burry


----------



## So_Cynical (25 February 2017)

The latest "nightmare inducing" Boston Dynamics robots

Its scary stuff.
~


----------



## Muschu (26 February 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> These girls are gutsy... or mad.  Have a look at the last 10 sec of the clip.  Great fun so long as you don't get swept out.





They're certainly not bright..


----------



## OmegaTrader (26 February 2017)

basilio said:


> Just been watching The Big Short on You Tube. Basically the nuts and bolts behind the the $5trillion  dollar bloodbath that wrecked millions of peoples lives in the US and then around the world.
> 
> For those of you who believe in the intelligence and integrity of the big banks... nah.  your all too savey for that.
> 
> ...





Yep shows how corrupt the system really is and how human nature can overcome the system even with men in suits and computers. These outcast characters really live interesting lives.

Recently watched imitation game. Brilliant movie although may have some creative licence is based on a true story. This clip is quite funny


One man and a team of mathematicians, broke the enigma code. The story re writes most of the history. ENGLAND KNEW ALMOST EVERY GERMAN ATTACK before it happened during WWII after the code was broken but couldn't stop it otherwise the germans would know and could change the code.

Any history book that says otherwise is infact a lie. They were not surprised many times during the war, only command did not tell the army or allies. WOW. Crazy stuff.

It make you wonder if the US did really know about pearl habour as some people say.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> One man and a team of mathematicians, broke the enigma code. The story re writes most of the history. ENGLAND KNEW ALMOST EVERY GERMAN ATTACK before it happened during WWII after the code was broken but couldn't stop it otherwise the germans would know and could change the code.
> 
> Any history book that says otherwise is infact a lie. They were not surprised many times during the war, only command did not tell the army or allies. WOW. Crazy stuff.




The book goes into a lot more detail, from memory it was well into the war, maybe late 43 when they were setup well enough and staffed to decrypt messages quickly, and it was mostly just the Naval enigma messages that they had cracked.

By late 43 the tide had well and truly turned, the Russians took Stalingrad in January.


----------



## noco (5 May 2017)




----------



## basilio (6 May 2017)

*How do animals create/recreate their environment ?*
It's not hard to recognises how introducing  pest like rabbits to farmlands can decimate alomost everything else. But how would the reintroduction of 14 wolves into Yellowstone National park in the 1990's affect the environment.Just fascinating.


----------



## basilio (15 May 2017)

Atomic Trampolines. How much energy is there in a ball bearing dropped 100 cm?  Check it out.


----------



## DB008 (23 May 2017)

The patent scam. Very interesting.

​


----------



## basilio (23 May 2017)

*Yikes ! XXXX Me Dead!!!*

That has to be the most criminal abuse of the legal system I have ever heard of.  
DB you deserve 50 likes for finding and showing this story.  For the life of me I cannot comprehend how the legal system can allow such insane, criminal abuse to be legal.

Truly it makes Saul Goodman look like a pillar of righteousness.
(Have I convinced you this has to be seen to be believed...!!)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_troll


----------



## basilio (24 December 2017)

Bit of fun for Christmas. Rita Hayworth dancing to Staying Alive plus, plus, plus


----------



## basilio (28 December 2017)

For the delectation of those whose taste is classical music give it up for Sara X and her interpretation of
*Mozart’s “Eine kleine Nachtmusik” *

**


----------



## Tisme (14 January 2018)




----------



## So_Cynical (16 January 2018)

Tisme said:


>





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clutch_Cargo

Looks like the whole 2 series are on youtube.

---------------------------

Vice TV also has over 2000 videos available on their channel, most in HD including weediquette and many many other alternative style documentary's, some really good stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/user/vice
~


----------



## Roller_1 (12 April 2022)

I could have sworn I saw a thread a while back talking about good YouTube videos/channels that people watch casually, anyway...

One of my favorite at the moment is Ben Mallah, especially if you are into real estate and you can learn a lot I think. He is also funny and rich as hell but seems like a genuine guy. Some of the old original 'life for sale' videos are the best


----------



## basilio (19 April 2022)

A bit of magic.  Watch a 16 year old Chinese boy fool Penn and teller.

Then think about HTF he did it.


----------

